# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Fosfito de Potasio

## Elar Sifuentes

BIONUTRIX FOSFITO
(Fosfito de Potasio)
Formulado y distribuido por CORADEP SAC
 511 2879617 coradepsac@gmail.com

----------

CORADEPSAC

----------


## CORADEPSAC

Para el control de rancha en papa, a propósito de la temporada de lluvias. Bionutrix Fosfito promueve fitoalexinas y ayuda al control de la rancha acropétala y basipétalamente (para arriba y abajo del punto de absorción en la planta).   ranchapapa.jpg

----------

